# REPLACING FRONT SPEAKERS



## Roger52 (Jul 15, 2005)

Could someone help me with replacing my front speakers in my 1999 Altima GXE.What does it take to take off the door panal and to replace the speakers.


----------



## t-dot-sentra (Jul 24, 2005)

Roger52 said:


> Could someone help me with replacing my front speakers in my 1999 Altima GXE.What does it take to take off the door panal and to replace the speakers.


I'm not sure how the 99 Altimas are set up, but I've got an '02 sentra and there are plastic screws that require a flathead to take 'em out. Mine are at the very corners of the door, so check thoroughly to make sure you haven't missed them...they're the same colour as the door panel itself. After that, it's just a matter of taking it out've the bearings. Remember to take off the seal around the window lever if your windows are manual.

As for replacing the speakers...if you've never done it before, I'd recommend paying for someone to do it. You have to remember that there is wiring that needs to be connected to the main stereo. If you still want to do it, there are alotta guides online that'll help you. Just google it.


----------



## Roger52 (Jul 15, 2005)

t-dot-sentra said:


> I'm not sure how the 99 Altimas are set up, but I've got an '02 sentra and there are plastic screws that require a flathead to take 'em out. Mine are at the very corners of the door, so check thoroughly to make sure you haven't missed them...they're the same colour as the door panel itself. After that, it's just a matter of taking it out've the bearings. Remember to take off the seal around the window lever if your windows are manual.
> 
> As for replacing the speakers...if you've never done it before, I'd recommend paying for someone to do it. You have to remember that there is wiring that needs to be connected to the main stereo. If you still want to do it, there are alotta guides online that'll help you. Just google it.


Thank-you for the information.


----------

